# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  New Product and Price List

## Davo

Available at http://hyrel3d.net/pdfs/Hyrel_Pricelist.pdf

----------


## curious aardvark

give me three of the big ones and all the heads. 
And a business unit to put them in and lots of money :-) 

You know what you want for the new line ? 

An add in sls module. got to be doable :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

> give me three of the big ones and all the heads. 
> And a business unit to put them in and lots of money :-) 
> 
> You know what you want for the new line ? 
> 
> An add in sls module. got to be doable :-)


He only needs two, give me one. I will dance for you.

----------


## Davo

We'll be looking at SLS, since there's the 80w laser option. Working on a ballistic (inkjet) head now, ideally for more precise dispensing of conductive ink.

One or both of you should make a trip here for a week. I have a spare bedroom and a couch. You can play with the machines every day.

----------


## curious aardvark

you looked at transatlantic flights prices recently ? 
Talk about daylight robbery. 

where are you anyway - might be worth it if I know someone else in the area.

(remembers it was on the price list) Atlanta georgia. 
Hmm I do have a friend somewhere in georgia, helluva cook too. 

should I come into money - I'll seriously consider it :-)

----------


## Davo

. . . . . . . . . .  :Smile:

----------

